# JD 3032E



## JD weasel (3 mo ago)

The tachometer quit working last week. There were times when it didnt work when I started the tractor but a few minutes later it would start working and stay working while the engine was running. So I figured I would pull the dash and check the wires and follow it to the rpm sensor. The first problem I encountered was the plastic steering wheel with no points or bosses to install a puller. Has anyone had to do this yet? I'm thinking of going to a JD dealer and purchasing a factory service manual. Can't find any info on line to remove the steering wheel. Dont know what type of sensor is used to pick up engine rpm.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JD weasel, welcome to the tractor forum.

My old Ford 3600 tractor has no provisions for a puller, same as your JD 3032E. I have pulled it several times by hand. Spray the steering shaft with penetrating oil and allow to soak overnight. Then put hands at 3 & 9 o'clock positions on the steering wheel and rock side to side while pulling. If this fails place hands at 6 & 12 position and rock forward and aft while pulling. 

If the above fails, you can put some metal plate under the steering wheel for puller jaws to pull against and try pulling with a 2 or 3 jaw puller. Good Luck.


----------

